# Utah help...



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

So I've never been out west before, just pretty much have been in wisconsin my whole life and I'm taking a trip to Utah next year. I was wondering if anyone has any good recommendations or if I should instead go to Colorado.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll let you know after I take my trip to Salt Lake City next month


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Utah is awesome. Mountains are phenominal! I have never been to Park City. I hear its a real tourist area. I have been to Powder Mountain in Northern Utah, snowbasin, brighton down south. I would go back to powder mountain again and again and again.


totally agree. SLC is just the airport to get you to Ogden. 7000 acres, cat's that take you to the top of lightning ridge. Amazing terrain and no lines.


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

alright thanks for the info. ill look into powder mountain sounds like a blast


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Come to Utah and shred Powder Mountain and Snowbasin, there minutes away from each other. There hotels or motels next to the resorts. I'm heading up to powder this sunday and so stoked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm planning on taking a trip up to UT sometime between 22-24 (or all 3 days). I'm not exactly sure where I want to go yet but I think it's a toss up between The Canyons and Powder Mountain. I just want the best and most POW I can get within about a 7 hour driving distance from Vegas.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

well the pow is up to mother nature and luck.. if it hasnt snowed in a week then you are not going to get any pow obviously... I dont think there is anything in the forecast. atm its super hot here the parks are awesome ( if you got some good spring wax). what is your area of emphasis when you ride? trees park fast groomers ? tbh ive never been to powder in the spring so i cant comment on how slush riding is there. if you like park than canyons would be the better bet of the two ... for freeride i think either would be just as good under the current conditions. the canyons however is alot bigger than powder so it may require alot more searching to find runs that you like..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually the Canyons is a smaller resort that Powder Mountain. Maybe it has the most terrain that is 100% lift served, but Powder Mountain is definitely the largest. In fact it's the largest in the US. They beat Vail by something like 100 acres maybe less. 

Just sayin'

Overall, I think Powder Mountain would be ok for spring conditions. I think Burritos recommendation is probably dead on for what the Rocky Mountain region is being served up. Not much weather of significance is in the forecast until middle of next week at the earliest. So you might luck out towards the end of your trip. So far, storms look week. Washington is the place to go atm.


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

so what im getting here is that the canyons is more of a park orientated resort and powder mountain is more of freeride area?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't say that. The Canyons is pretty freakin' big. Over 3k acres if memory serves me. They have the money, so therefore they have a good park. Powder Mountain has over 5k acres, but with all that terrain it's a mom and pop operation so to speak. So park is not something they are known for. 

Both have plenty freeride terrain to entertain you.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

no not totally its just that powmtn has a small park with a few features ... pow likes to let the mtn do the talking lol and pretty much off anylift you can hit stuff.. even at the canyons theres only two parks a beginner and a very expert hehe .. its just that the way the canyons is laid out its not a place where you can readily find the most awesome stuff. I had a pass there last year and probably rode only have the resort its really massive ... if you do go to canyons and want to freeride the best advice i can give you is get to the 9990 (pronounced ninety nine ninety ) lift. Its the easiest to get to for non locals and really does have some great terrain including some hike up bowls that empty back into the resort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I love riding trees and freeriding. Does anyone know how the snow conditions are currently? I'm fine with slushy just hate icy. Do you think its worth a 7hr solo trip for a couple days for it or should I save the money and time and stick with something closer? (college student budget).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Check the weather. I would think that it's supposed to be warm. At least it is in Colorado. You might check out Brian Head. It's a lot closer from Vegas, and with spring conditions you should have plenty fun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in SLC right now, hit Solitude on Monday, Brighton yesterday, and going back to Brighton today. Solitude is a family-oriented place for sure, nobody in the 16-22 age range to speak of, just one tiny park, and a lot of steep, wide groomed trails.

Brighton is a lot better IMO, 4 parks, more varied terrain, and some fun natural features. Didn't check out snowbird, but didn't look too cool anyway unless you are looking for a lot of double black free riding.

Snow is decent for the weather, pretty slushy, and its really warm outside. In the shade and the trees it gets a little icy though, but they've kept it groomed well.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the sweet time is more or less 1130 to about 430 ..before and after it starts to be icy. wish i knew you were at the bright i could have shown you some good spots.... although i got a minor concussion yesterday and had to take it somewhat easy today as my equilibrium was just off kilter all day 

I also was going to suggest brianhead as its half the travel distance from vegas and a bit cheaper as well but can give you no info on the resort itself

temps are dropping significantly next week and we are looking at valley snow early in the week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I decided on taking the trip up to Kirkwood and Heavenly. I hit Kirkwood for 1 1/2 days. Sunday was snowing like crazy and then today was just epic. The back side had been closed for 2 days so it was like 24-36" of fresh Pow when they opened that. Going up to Heavenly tomorrow and then the drive back :/. Awesome trip so far and it's looking like tomorrow will follow suit. I got really lucky with the weather though since when I was looking think it was at a 20% chance of snowing.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Snowbasin has great $16 cheeseburgers (not kidding), but for my money Powder Mountain where I'd go. The terrain is awesome, very open layout. It's more like you pick which canyon you want to drop into than which trail. Definitely take the rope tow and ride Cobabe Canyon. Unfortunely, I didnt get to ride the snocat while I was there.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I went out west for the first time this year and chose Utah. 
-Easy from airport to any resorts
-You can stay in SLC and travel around from there (I did Park City, Brighton, The Canyons, Solitude)
-Also heard great things about PowMow and Snowbasin
- Great riding, great snow, amazing views
- DISCOUNT LIFT TICKETS!! most of the local shops sell discounted tickets. Saves a ton of money. Another benefit to stayin in SLC and heading out each morning. 

I am sure that were ever you choose to go it will be a great time but I would strongly suggest Utah.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lake Tahoe was definitely the better choice at this time of year. Great call.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Lake Tahoe was definitely the better choice at this time of year. Great call.


totally disagree.

utah has been getting pounded as of late-i was riding in ten inches of fresh this morning at the canyons.

tahoe can keep it's maritime-mixed-cement, especially this time of year.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

COtoUT said:


> totally disagree.
> 
> utah has been getting pounded as of late-i was riding in ten inches of fresh this morning at the canyons.
> 
> tahoe can keep it's maritime-mixed-cement, especially this time of year.


agreed... too much chance of rain in tahoe this time of year. Weve been gettin killed here last few weeks! If the suns out tahoes awesome in April but if theres a system going through they usually just dont have the temps to get snow over rain...


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> agreed... too much chance of rain in tahoe this time of year. Weve been gettin killed here last few weeks! If the suns out tahoes awesome in April but if theres a system going through they usually just dont have the temps to get snow over rain...


yeah, don't get me wrong, i dig tahoe (lived there for a season even) but if you are looking for the best snow-and this winter has been if'y across the board-i would _lien_ towards utah.

burrito where you shredding at?


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Now that is something I would like to ride:laugh:
> 
> Did utah have a decent snowfall this winter or was it lame...


decent-not epic like last year's or the 97/98 seasons. we are in a state of catch-up and march and april have been pretty good for us. i posted some pics in here (under some thread that i cannot remember the title of-sorry) that will give you an idea of the current snow conditions.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Now that is something I would like to ride:laugh:
> 
> Did utah have a decent snowfall this winter or was it lame...


well we were sitting about 250-275 inches going into march ... seasonal totals are 500 on average so we were a tad behind but then boom march was epic with over 250 inches in the month!!! I went mltiple days with new snow totals over 18 inches including three or four days recording over 2 feet new. April has started off much the same so in the end its turned out to be nice.. 

CO im reppin Brighton for 12 years now with occasional trips to Canyons PC and the Bird locally and Squaw Northstar and Boreal when I go to Tahoe..


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> CO im reppin Brighton for 12 years now with occasional trips to Canyons PC and the Bird locally and Squaw Northstar and Boreal when I go to Tahoe..


yeah, i've been at the canyons for 12 or 13 seasons. i had a season pass to brighton last year, as well, which was fun. i feel like i need to go somewhere totally different for next year (as my riding is stale), like solitude (or perhaps back to brighton). 

are you getting a late seasons to the bird ($250)?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry, but I still stand by what I said, at the time the poster was asking for info, Cali was way better. Either snow or sunshine. Even at this time of year, spring skiing there is way better than anywhere in the rocky mountain region. If you're traveling from way out of state, you're gambling that you'll have powder conditions. Not that I am complaining with all of the late season snow we are getting.

Nothing wrong with Utah. Great terrain, one of the best mixtures of snowfall and quality snow around. I come out and do something there every two to three seasons. Did some excellent backcountry out of Snobasin Resort, Ben Lomond Peak, and Little Cottonwood this year. Definitely the best Metro access of any area in the US.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

i think the bottom line is wherever you go-and there is snow, you will have fun. even if there is not that much snow, it's all about the company you are with and the cold beer at day's end.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Ain't that the truth...


----------

